# Emma Watson @ The Sunday Times Style



## Stefan102 (18 Okt. 2010)

Hi,

jetzt habe ich ja glaube ich über 20 Beiträge 

Ich suche folgendes Shooting von der kleinen Emma:


 

 
Es sollte "The Sunday Times Style" sein.
Habe leider nur recht kleine und nur welche mit üblen Wasserzeichen gefunden.

Hätte da jemand die bessere Version davon?


----------



## Stefan102 (25 Okt. 2010)

Keiner?


----------



## dark666 (25 Okt. 2010)

das sind die die ich noch gefunden habe!​


----------



## Stefan102 (25 Okt. 2010)

wow - 1000 Dank  *froi*


----------



## dark666 (25 Okt. 2010)

immer gern!​


----------



## IcexxxWin (25 Okt. 2010)

? Hat die sich die Haare wieder wachsen lassen oder is das ein älteres shooting?


----------



## Stefan102 (25 Okt. 2010)

Entweder war das vor dem "Haarschnitt" oder sie hat eine Perrücke auf


----------



## dark666 (26 Okt. 2010)

das shooting ist von December 2008​


----------

